# Corpse o' Lantern part 2.



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I liked my last corpse o' lantern. I decided to make another.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a great face


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pretty wicked dude. Looks like a volcano mummy


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: VoodooVS, this guy is great! I really love his expression and the woeful eyes? (or lack thereof) He looks fantastic lit up as well. Very creative all the way around.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## joey207 (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked!great job!!


----------



## risingcorpses (Jan 11, 2014)

ANOTHER AWESOME PROP!!

What did you use for the teeth? Trying to make something like this for a student film.

Actually making a bunch of them.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's sick!
Love it


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome, looks quite real. Like you dug it out of a buried ancient civilization!


----------

